# Tennons In a Curved Piece of Wood



## bruingt (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi,

So I am working on an Arts and Crafts style living room set. I'd like the backs of the chairs to be curved at the top but that poses some issues for cutting tennons for the vertical slats. Any ideas or jigs for how to cut those tennons in arch-shaped piece of wood? I'd like to use my router as opposed to hand tools as much as possible.

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## Slacker (Apr 7, 2008)

That is a fine challenge. Have you considered using dowels instead of cutting mortises and tenons?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Many times the tenons are cut before the curves are shaped. You use thicker stock than a lamination.

With a bent lamination you may have to make a jig to hold the work piece.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Or loose tenon it.


----------



## daveintexas (Oct 15, 2007)

Outside of making a jig, I would concider the loose tenon idea the best. I have read on other forums about guys using "Beadlock" for the exact same thing you are talking about. They say it works real well. I have the kit, but have not tried it.

Also, you may want to dig up some David Marks videos, I think there is one or two where he makes tenons in curved work. I am sorry I cant remember which ones.

Dave


----------



## tbone (Apr 24, 2008)

You can do it with a tenoning jig on the tablesaw. M & T joints on Arts and Crafts furniture will be the most historically accurate-and satisfying-method.
The library or bookstore would be a good source. Try to find a book called 'Building Arts & Crafts Furniture' by Paul Kemner/Peggy Zdila. check the photo on page 70


----------



## bruingt (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for your help. I meant to say mortises I guess but it sounds like a loose mortise and tenon is the way to go.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree, I'd say either go with a loose tenon or a dowel. two dowels at least though as one provides no strength to stop it from twisting.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

loose tenons, yes if you have already bent. I cut mine pre-bend.


----------



## douglas2cats (Mar 31, 2008)

I did the mortises with a router on the blank before bandsawing the curves. After drawing the arc on the blank and the mortise locations on one, what I did to locate the opposing mortises was to use dowel centers to transfer the starting/stopping points from the top rail to the bottom one. After drilling those, I inserted some dowel stubs and put a straightedge against them and knifed the sidewall lines to connect the 2 holes. Then it was a matter of using some tapered wedges for the router edge guide to line up the router bit with the knifed lines.


----------



## Toby (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi, Greg,

Here is a link to plans for an arts and crafts rocking chair. The back slats were laminated oak, and the male form is used to hold the pieces while making biscuit slots. There are a few pics to look at:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/woodworking/1273226.html

I am in the process of building one of these chairs (my first ever woodworking project!). If anyone here on the forums has actually built one of these, I'd sure appreciate some tips!.


----------

